# Giroud: affaticamento muscolare.



## admin (6 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Se iniziamo a bestemmiare ad agosto il calendario finisce rapidamente


----------



## Castolo79 (6 Agosto 2022)

E vai....si ricomincia


----------



## Kaw (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Non perdiamo le buone abitudini vedo.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


A questi ritmi è inevitabile perdere pezzi, soprattutto se non sono mostri di salute. Un prezzo che pago volentieri sapendo cosa ricevo in cambio.

Pioli dovrà essere bravo a valutare la salute dei giocatori assieme allo staff, e ad alternarli in base ad avversario e salute.


----------



## Solo (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Ahahahahaha e pensare che stamattina volevo scrivere che Giroud stava giocando troppo ma ho lasciato perdere perché non volevo passare come gufo.


----------



## Kaw (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Giocherà sicuramente Rebic, se CDK oggi gioca solo un quarto d'ora non potrà certo partire titolare sabato prossimo


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2022)

CHE CE FREGA tanto abbiamo CDK che lo puoi schierare , punta, ala , trequartista, mezzala, centrocampo, mediano, terzino, difensore e portiere


----------



## Baba (6 Agosto 2022)

4 punte, 3 infortunate e una non all’altezza. Un po’ mi girano i cosiddetti


----------



## Pit96 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Ahahaha

Giroud affaticato, CDK non può giocare perché deve ambientarsi, Origi rotto da due mesi, Ibra non ne parliamo

Che circo


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.



Gli affaticamenti muscolari con i carichi di lavoro sono frequenti, si sta fermi per precauzione per evitare infortuni.


----------



## Love (6 Agosto 2022)

ma origi che fine ha fatto ?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.



Si inizia. Infermeria al lavoro.


----------



## kipstar (6 Agosto 2022)

nulla di nuovo.....speriamo ci sia per l'udinese visto che divock è arrivato ma.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo ci sia per l'Udinese...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A questi ritmi è inevitabile perdere pezzi, soprattutto se non sono mostri di salute. Un prezzo che pago volentieri sapendo cosa ricevo in cambio.
> 
> Pioli dovrà essere bravo a valutare la salute dei giocatori assieme allo staff, e ad alternarli in base ad avversario e salute.


ma quali ritmi che non abbiamo ancora iniziato la stagione...


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quali ritmi che non abbiamo ancora iniziato la stagione...


Perché secondo te i nostri allenamenti sono delle scampagnate? Ovviamente si sfondano per poter andare a mille, ma anche le amichevoli sono significative: andiamo a mille ad aggredire il portatore palle. Quelli davanti specialmente si ammazzano di lavoro per sostenere il baricentro alto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te i nostri allenamenti sono delle scampagnate? Ovviamente si sfondano per poter andare a mille, ma anche le amichevoli sono significative: andiamo a mille ad aggredire il portatore palle. Quelli davanti specialmente si ammazzano di lavoro per sostenere il baricentro alto.


gli allenamenti li fanno tutti ma si fanno male solo i nostri (e solo alcuni di solito)


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli allenamenti li fanno tutti ma si fanno male solo i nostri (e solo alcuni di solito)


Hai provato a vedere delle amichevoli di Inter, Juve o Roma? Hai visto quanto corrono? Hai visto come corrono?

So bene che Giroud ed altri sono soggetti a rischio, pero' la frequenza é data dalla differenza dei ritmi di gioco, noi e Atalanta siamo un unicum in Italia (ed infatti loro ne han pagato le conseguenze l'anno scorso).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Hai provato a vedere delle amichevoli di Inter, Juve o Roma? Hai visto quanto corrono? Hai visto come corrono?
> 
> So bene che Giroud ed altri sono soggetti a rischio, pero' la frequenza é data dalla differenza dei ritmi di gioco, noi e Atalanta siamo un unicum in Italia (ed infatti loro ne han pagato le conseguenze l'anno scorso).


eeeee... hai mai provato a vedere quanto corrono in premier o in CL?
alcuni son mezzi rottami dai, giroud poi in partita non è che si sbatta all'inverosimile, logicamente..


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eeeee... hai mai provato a vedere quanto corrono in premier o in CL?
> alcuni son mezzi rottami dai, giroud poi in partita non è che si sbatta all'inverosimile, logicamente..


Perché loro non si infortunano? Hai visto il Liverpool che fine ha fatto due anni fa? Arrivato per il rotto della cuffia quarto.
Il Real? Il Chelsea? Lo United? I giocatori si infortunano ovunque, ed anche più spesso di quanto succeda a noi come il Liverpool 2020.

Se poi a certi ritmi (anche maggiori ai nostri) fai giocare Giroud, ovvio che diventa cronico. Kjear ad esempio é sempre stato questo in stagione. Ibra ha 40 anni. Capisco cosa vuoi dire e concordo in parte, pero' come ho detto anche i carichi ed il gioco incidono su queste sventure. Io prendo ed incasso


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché loro non si infortunano? Hai visto il Liverpool che fine ha fatto due anni fa? Arrivato per il rotto della cuffia quarto.
> Il Real? Il Chelsea? Lo United? I giocatori si infortunano ovunque, ed anche più spesso di quanto succeda a noi come il Liverpool 2020.
> 
> Se poi a certi ritmi (anche maggiori ai nostri) fai giocare Giroud, ovvio che diventa cronico. Kjear ad esempio é sempre stato questo in stagione. Ibra ha 40 anni. Capisco cosa vuoi dire e concordo in parte, pero' come ho detto anche i carichi ed il gioco incidono su queste sventure. Io prendo ed incasso


no si infortunano meno soprattutto rispetto al numero di partite ed all'intensità. poi ci può essere il caso liverpool ma noi siam li in emergenza tutte le stagioni finchè non esci dalle coppe. noi abbiamo alcuni rottami che mandano in emergenza tutto il sistema, ed anche quelli sani poi vanno in crisi e si rompono.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Agosto 2022)

..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Agosto 2022)

..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2022)

Quanto mi mancava la Serie A

Manco dal forum per 2 ore, torno e si sono rotti Tonali, Giroud e Theo ha fatto preoccupare.

Ma PD


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportitalia, Giroud ha accusato un affaticamento muscolare. Se non dovesse recuperare Milan - Udinese, Pioli potrebbe schierare Rebic prima punta o magari anche CDK.


Amen, vorrà dire che giocherà il miglior giocatore belga di sempre: Divock, il più rimpianto in quel di Liverpool. E se é rotto allora giocherà prima punta CDK, alla prima di campionato da campioni di Italia, semplicissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Amen, vorrà dire che giocherà il miglior giocatore belga di sempre: Divock, il più rimpianto in quel di Liverpool. E se é rotto allora giocherà prima punta CDK, alla prima di campionato da campioni di Italia, semplicissimo


Davanti non ci sono problemi. A metacampo è diverso, ma non vedo gente da Milan attuale sul mercato.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quanto mi mancava la Serie A
> 
> Manco dal forum per 2 ore, torno e si sono rotti Tonali, Giroud e Theo ha fatto preoccupare.
> 
> Ma PD


Ma quale sarebbe il problema? C é Tommaso che non vede l ora di dimostrare le sue doti da regista, in alternativa Krunic il principe di Belgrado. Per Giroud giocherà Ante. Se Theo preoccupa nessun dramma: abbiamo Ballo Touré campione del Senegal.

Quando hai riserve all'altezza, quando hai seconde linee da paura, da squadrone, da biggg, non c'è motivo di preoccuparsi.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Davanti non ci sono problemi. A metacampo è diverso, ma non vedo gente da Milan attuale sul mercato.



Visto che noi sul mercato cerchiamo caratteristiche e non il nome io francamente sono parecchio stupito sul mercato non si sia trovato chi faccia al caso nostro, anche cannando il colpo, ma ripeto andando alla ricerca delle caratteristiche.


----------

